# Cutting-Edge Pet Care book FREE! Advice from 100+ Vet Specialists



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, _*PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats * _ has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

-	Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
-	"Click-able" Hot-Links to Online Resources and Experts
-	The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
-	Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
-	Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
-	Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
-	A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
-	Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 23 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Covers are looking good. Glad to see this one up. C


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Amy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Carol! Thanks so much--the kitty on the cover of the "cutting edge" book is Seren! Hopefully she won't charge me a model fee, other than catnip and tuna juice.    What's great about Kindle publication is when any new "wow-medicine" comes along, I can update the book so it stays current and cutting edge. But then, you know from your own medical experience how quickly such things evolve and change...what was "cutting edge" a year ago, today is the standard of care...for pets as well as people. Even the folks who think they have no interest in advance vet care for their pets would be tickled to see how the human-to-pet (and vice versa) research helps us all! Most of the human advances are perfected first in animal models...including cats and dogs. *shrug*

Thanks Betsy & Ann, I've bookmarked the link to this thread.  

woofs & wags
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'd love to offer those interested an "inside look" sample from the book. Here's a link to the posted article about specialists for dogs and cats:

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1190-Medical-Specialists-for-Pets

Yes, hard to believe, but pretty much anything that human medicine offers can also be found in veterinary medicine. It's keeping our pets happy and healthy longer than ever before. From reversing pet "Alzheimers" to diets that help defeat cancer, open heart surgery, and even braces for doggy teeth, kidney transplants, limb-sparing surgeries, prosthetics for pet amputees...it's all there.

Woofs & Purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

There are LOTS of cat and dog threads here on kindleboards. I'm curious--how many of y'all have ever provided what you'd consider "cutting edge" care for your special pets? 

I know the economy sucks. Despite that, the "pet polls" seem to indicate we'd still do everything within our power to provide the best care possible for our pets. So...please share. Have you or someone you know gone "beyond the basics"...or would you?

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Would you clone your pet if you could? Here's an article I wrote on the subject...much of this is discussed further in the book. At the time the book first came out, cloning was HOT. But with this latest edition, pretty much all the commercial companies for pet cloning have shut down. What would you do if you had the choice? Just curious...

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1654-Cloning-Pet-Cloning-Pros-Cons


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much to those who have purchased the "Cutting Edge" pet care book--please let me know how it helped you care for your special fur-kids.

For those wondering about the content, you can read an excerpt here and learn what to expect at my RedRoom page:

http://www.redroom.com/publishedwork/pet-care-new-century-cutting-edge-medicine-dogs-cats

To me, the subject is endlessly fascinating. There's a reason they call it the "practice" of medicine because the science continues to change and improve. What was recommended 10 years ago may today be considered bad medicine!

Bravo to veterinarians who take care of our pets!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, I'm thrilled that this "cutting-edge" pet book has received such a warm response, thank you to those who have "adopted" the book. I'd love to hear what you think of it, too.   

In today's economic climate where folks tragically feel forced to give up pets, it's amazing that there still are those willing (and thankfully able!) to provide such care for their special dogs and cats. Kidney transplant? Sure! Brain surgery? Of course! Prosthetic for a lost leg? You betcha! And some of the "experimental" treatments can be had for a song, if your pet gets listed on a veterinary trial study...that's why the book lists all the vet colleges and contact info for the folks interviewed. 

Hopefully most pet lovers never have to face such choices. I'm just pleased that there are options available.

Purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have to share this story with y'all. A lovely Ragdoll kitty, named Denali, often slept on a table top with his cat friends. One day he rolled off. And as a result, he began to have seizures...it took a month to get him diagnosed, and his dedicated owner left no stone unturned to find the cause and solution.

Read the amazing story here: http://cats.about.com/od/neurologicaldisorders/a/Cat-Seizures-and-Symptoms.htm

More stories like Denali's are in the cutting-edge book. I hope your special dogs and cats never need extraordinary care but if they do--it's marvelous we have such care available!

wags & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week I shared a kitty story--this week it's a canine medical miracle story from the book. Cancer is a very real concern for pet lovers, but it does NOT have to be a death sentence! Learn how Rhys and his owners met the challenge, with success, in this excerpt from the book:

Modern Miracles: Rhys Rises to the Challenge
http://www.scribd.com/Canine-Cancer-Miracle/d/40502107

After reading, go pet your fur-kids for me. 

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cat "baptizing" your house? Here's an excerpt from the book that explains how one owner dealt with the problem, with the help of cutting edge care advice:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/40502163/Cat-Pee-Baptizing-House

purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm getting on a plane early-early tomorrow a.m. to go to New York and the Cat Writers Conference (http://www.catwriters.org) and give a seminar on my Kindle-ization Journey of my backlist books. This one was the 4th...and it's doing very well. If you've ever had a cat or dog that needed specialized care, or wondered what's available, Pet Care in the New Century: Cutting-Edge Medicine...offers all the must-know details on everything from nutrition and behavior, to cancer cures (yep I said CURES) and senility treatments.

Thanks so much to those who have purchased the "Cutting Edge" pet care book--please let me know how it helped you care for your special fur-kids.

For those wondering about the content, you can read an excerpt here and learn what to expect at my RedRoom page:

http://www.redroom.com/publishedwork/pet-care-new-century-cutting-edge-medicine-dogs-cats

To me, the subject is endlessly fascinating. There's a reason they call it the "practice" of medicine because the science continues to change and improve. What was recommended 10 years ago may today be considered bad medicine!

Bravo to veterinarians who take care of our pets!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm giving thanks for my pets--and the veterinarians that provide such excellent care for them. I guess you could call this book a Valentine to the medical experts that help our cats and dogs!

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including: 

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  “Click-able” Hot-Links to Online Resources and Experts (on Kindle-for-PC)
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century. 

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, award-winning author of 23 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My blog for Thanksgiving---giving thanks the Pet Writer way!  Enjoy:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/thanksgiving-the-pet-writer-way


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's a serious subject but I bet you didn't know what the TOP treatable/curable pet disease happens to be--it's cancer! yes, with modern care options, pets not only can be treated but also survive cancers that cut lives short.

Here's a brief article on the subject--of course, more details about cutting edge protocols are available in the book. I pray the info will help you and your pets:

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/891-Cancer-Treating-Pet-Cancer


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book details what vet specialists do, some of the advance care options, and where you can find them. It also has some lovely "warm-and-fuzzy" chicken soup-like true stories of cats and dogs who benefited from such things as open heart surgery, kidney transplant, and even reversal of senility signs.

Not sure if your pet need a specialist? This free Pet Peeves radio show with veterinary internal medicine specialist Dr Nancy Kay, offers some very kewl insights.
http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep62.html


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Merry ho-ho-ho! With only two more shopping days, it's getting down to crunch time.  I've finished my shopping...for the dog and cat, too. Something at costs you nothing for your furry wonders that can help them through the holiday stress is (wait for it~~)

Music. Yep, music can be used therapeutically to calm stress, act as a sedative and even offer pain relief! There's some info about it in this Cutting-Edge book, but for the low-down, I've also written about it in my latest "Woof Wednedsday" blog (it works for cats, too):

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-happy-musical-howl-idays

For even more holiday doggy value, check out my latest Paw-Nation article on helping "doggy relatives" get along during visits:

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/12/22/pet-travel-helping-dog-relatives-get-along/

Happy Howl-idays!

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Years! And in that spirit (nope, has nothing to do with "cutting edge"...unless you consider canine mind-melding to be in that realm), I give you...

Doggy New Years' Resolutions (from my Magical-Dawg and supposed canine genius), enjoy! 

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-doggy-new-years-resolutions


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How fun is this! My last week's blog on doggy New Year's resolutions won a book at the RedRoom site--it was one of three chosen to be highlighted.  I guess that I'll have to let Magic take over the blog more often. (Oh, the link is in the previous post)

This week I thought it'd be helpful and appropriate to offer some timely tips on cold weather safety. Next week an artic front blows in to N Texas where I live. But the rest of the country already has issues with freezing temps. Learn how to take care of frostbite (or better, prevent it!) in your pets with this article: http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1186-Frostbite-First-Aid-for-Pets

Of course, the book goes beyond first aid...but it's always good to have home care tools handy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• "Click-able" Hot-Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

You can read an excerpt here: http://www.redroom.com/publishedwork/pet-care-new-century-cutting-edge-medicine-dogs-catsThis fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 23 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's not rocket science but puppy socialization makes such a huge impact on the lifetime of a dog, it should be considered a golden opportunity. Great strides have been made regarding dog and cat behavior, and today, it's not just about "dog training" or "litter box training." Behavior is a science, and cutting-edge information about diagnosis, treatment, and management means pets live happier, healthier lives than ever before. Thanks to these advances, we know more about why pets act the way they do, how we can use their own inclinations to purr-suade them to do the "right thing" and even offer drug therapy (yes, prozac works in pets!) to soothe the angst. Lots of information and help is in the book, of course, but there's so much you can do at home for free.

For example--puppy socialization.  Check out my latest Woof Wednesday blog with details about this process and how you can help your pup be all s/he can be! here's the link:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-old-dogs-puppies


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week it was all about dogs--this week my AOL Paw Nation article (link in the blog) offers how-to advice on cat aggression:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/tabby-thursday-solving-cat-aggression

There are also cutting-edge drug therapies that help enormously with behavior problems in cats and dogs. Read more about that from the specialists quoted in the book. 

Woofs & purrs till next week,

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

We've come a loooooooong way in our understanding of cat and dog behavior. Cutting-Edge care includes the latest information about the science of training and what's normal pet behavior (and yes, it IS a science!). Recently an article published on de-bunking some of the myth-teries of pet behavior got quite a stir...see if you agree or hiss-and-howl at the article (link in my blog):

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-pet-myth-teries-why-cats-bunt-kitty-kryptonite

By the way, I've just sent the edited manuscript to my editor so the book will soon also be in print as well as Kindle!

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Valentine's Day is right around the corner--how do you show your pets you love 'em? Of course, cats and dogs do love us back--but often in weird and wonderful (or aggravating) ways! My latest Paw Nation article lists some of the common and frustrating ways pets show love:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/02/10/13-surprising-and-sometimes-annoying-ways-dogs-and-cats-show-l/

I hope you'll show your pets (and pet loving friends) some furry love with a pet care book...this one on "cutting edge" information or another that best fits your kitty or doggy needs.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your pet need a specialist? Check out this Pet Peeves radio interview at PetLifeRadio.com with my guest, veterinary internist Dr Nancy Kay: http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep62.html

Of course, the interview only scratches the surface of what's available for cats and dogs these days. You can read an excerpt from the "cutting edge" book here: http://www.redroom.com/publishedwork/pet-care-new-century-cutting-edge-medicine-dogs-cats

The book should be back in print by mid-March, too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Who'd a thunk it...terrific new research offers surprising results that can save cat lives AND $3 million in shelter cost! The top killer of shelter cats is CAT COLDS, and the best way to prevent them is to REDUCE STRESS.

Who knew?

This Pet Peeves radio show interview with Dr. Kate Hurley of UC-Davis offers how-to info for pet lovers wanting to implement programs in their communities:

http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep71.html

Veterinary researchers constantly discover new and better ways to care for our cats and dogs. For some of the "wow" medicine now available, you can check out the book. *s*


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Amy,  I've got copies of your books and will be visiting local vets and pet stores to try to get them to pick up on racking them.  I write this as I've got 170 pounds of two yellow labs snoring on my feet.  But I have to go to the pet store today and change their food because of allergic reactions which is apparently a common thing among labs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> Hey Amy, I've got copies of your books and will be visiting local vets and pet stores to try to get them to pick up on racking them. I write this as I've got 170 pounds of two yellow labs snoring on my feet. But I have to go to the pet store today and change their food because of allergic reactions which is apparently a common thing among labs.


Hiya Bob! Great on the book schlepping -- Jen has this one (cutting edge) in the pipeline for the print version shortly so that'll add to your burden. *s* Yep, labs can have itchy issues. If it's food, check protein content. Generally you have to go with ingredients the dogs haven't ever eaten before which is why some diets are touted as "hypoallergenic" with rice & lam...but of course now many dogs have already eaten that! There are some hydrolyzed protein diets, too, that DO work miracles--Purina and Hills both have these but they're only available from vets---and of course lots more details in the cutting edge book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings and salutations--it's that time again, and the blog this past week addressed some very kewl "cutting edge" news. There is now a cat fur DNA database used to catch criminals! Meeee-wow!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/thoughtful-thursday-cat-fur-dog-art-crime-stoppers

Lots more in the book about the feline genome (the dog one, too), genomic diets that reverse affect of doggy "fat genes," how gene-splicing is used in cancer treatments, and more. Science has gone to the dogs...and cats.  Enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Would you know the signs of diabetes in your pet? When my cat's bloodwork was suspicious (even though she did NOT have symptoms), I was able to use cutting-edge tests at home--in her litter box!--to determine she was fine. The latest blog describes her situation:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-vet-visits-stranger-danger-cat-training-tips

The "cutting edge" book describes more wow-medicine advances, including cost saving at-home care for your dogs and cats. Watch for the announcement--it should be available in paperback by the end of the month!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Morning everyone! I'm excited to be putting final edits on the PRINT version of this book, yee-haw! By the end of the month, PET CARE IN THE NEW CENTURY: Cutting Edge Medicine for Dogs & Cats should be not only back in print and updated, but also continue in KINDLE (here) and in all other Ebook formats. 

The neat thing, of course, is not all cutting edge stuff costs more--some of it actually is less expensive or can be done at home. For instance, instead of the back surgery and long-term rehab that Dachshund-type doggies often need, there's a less expensive/invasive procedure called "laser disc ablation." Insert needles (sort of like acupuncture), zap with the laser, and it's done! 

Gotta run and get it done--no link today, folks, but feel free to take a look through the thread and read the multiple links posted.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## sifiauthor (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sifiauthor, your welcome. Hope it helps.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's back in print! Yee-haw!

http://www.whodareswinspublishing.com/cutting_edge.html

And just for fun, my blog entry from this past week on "thoughtful Thursday"...what do YOU want to be when you grow up? Did you always want to be a writer? I've been making up stories and prefering cats and dogs since I was little. What were you like as a kid, and did you end up where you thought?

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/24/thoughtful-thursday-what-do-you-want-to-be/


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Amy,

Your book is the kind of reference we need in our house.  Both my wife and I love dogs, but we have failed twice in trying to keep them in our house, for reasons entirely unrelated to our love of dogs.  We could have avoided this heartbreak by educating ourselves, and that's why I'm adding my voice to those promoting your book.  You write on topics of vital interest to anyone who loves pets.  I hope you get many sales, not so much for your own profit, but because you're educating us in ways we need.  And you do it an an entertaining way!

All the best,

Pearson


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Pearson,

Thank you so much for your comments--you really touched me. I'm sorry you've had bad luck with your dogs and appreciate the interest in the book. You're right, I get "paid" in so many more ways than $$. I actually give away more info through the articles and columns (and now the "Bling, Bitches & Blood" Blog at www.amyshojai.com)--figured I already got nice advances on the books the first time around, so being reborn books, the new audience gets sort of a "pay it forward" offer. I'll be dropping the price this week on the kindle versions just to celebrate having the print version once again available (print price ain't in my paws to contro  ) 

I will look for your book thread, too. Probably I am the only person who never saw a single episode of LOST so it would be extra-helpful for me!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's back in print! Yay! Details in the blog link (below) including a special deal. Hint: it involves kindle 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/30/woof-wednesday-clueless-friends-pet-book-launch/


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool Gus & Sassy Becca were quite the hit at the Whidbey Island Writers Conference. They learned so much, they want to write my next book. Tourists were snapping their picture as they patiently waited in the Jeep for me.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Bob, better read the fine print in the dawgie contract, or you'll be walking 'em at 3 am and paying royalties in cookies!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This past week I received an inquiry from a journalist writing an article on "how much is spent on pets" for AARP and sent information/excerpts from the "cutting edge" book. I don't know if they'll include any/all or not. But the journalist and magazine were quite interested in the options now available for pets--and the fact that even in these economically challenging times, people still fund such things.

For instance, one of the touching stories, "Fritz's Broken Heart" tells of an aging beagle with heart disease. His owner (a retired cop) drove 30 hours from upstate New York to take Fritz to Colorado State university for heart-valve replacement surgery...to the tune of $7000 total. 

Another owner funded brain surgery not once, but twice for her beloved Persian show cat. The kitty actually competed and won shows afterwards. 

Dachshunds with back issues were treated with lazer surgery that not only returned them to mobility, it's less invasive, done with needles (not an incision) and is less expensive than the "traditional" treatment and they recover more quickly. 

Nutrigenomics--therapeutic foods that change gene expression--now can turn "fat storers" into "fat burners" to slim down pudgy dogs. The list goes on and on. The book was fascinating to write, even more exciting to update and re-release in this second edition. If you've got pets, hope you'll check out the book and amazing care options now available. (heck, the "chicken soup-esque storeis are killer!)


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Those new treatments and therapies are amazing.  I can imagine spending money on a pet, if we had it, but I can't imagine doing some of the older invasive therapies.  I'm so glad they are still funding research into treatments that allow for quality (not just quantity) of life.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Amen, Casey! It's all about providing good care and maintaining your pet's happy attitude. Makes me smile to know these days cats and dogs live (and love!) longer than ever before. But it's no life at all if they're hurting with no chance for recovery.

Fine line, and incredibly important discussion to have with the vets if it comes to that. Most times, our pets let us know. 

What's really sweet is the genetic testing that now can be done before puppies and kittens are even born, to prevent/avoid some of those issues so they're born healthy. Pretty much anything that is available these days for people is also available for pets. Even stem cell treatments for canine arthritis. Kewl stuff.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you consider "natural healing" to be cutting edge medical care? Actually, it is--we're sort of going back in time to harvest old-fashioned care and bring it into the 21st century. My blog last week (link below) actually compared this to the way today's publishing treats/looks at "indy" publishing. The book, of course, offers some very specific how-to home treatment advice that's cutting edge for cats and dogs. Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/14/thoughty-thursday-are-we-there-yet/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cutting edge care these days includes DNA testing, genetic manipulation of vaccines, and more. Some fascinating stuff--which becomes even more interesting when "nature" trumps human ingenuity. Yes, Virginia, there ARE cats with four ears.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/25/monday-mentions-books-ear-ie-cats-possum-luv/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I just sent the notice to this month's Pet Peeves newsletter winner of an autographed copy of the Cutting Edge book. Those interested can check it out at my http://www.shojai.com/guestbook.html page.

Meanwhile, if you ever had interest in an animal-related career--some great resources today over at the Bling, Bitches & Blood blog:
http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/02/monday-mentions-evil-vs-bliss/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week's Woof Wednesday featured an excerpt from the Cutting Edge book--plus a fun Ask Amy video on bad backs, enjoy! Of course, there's lots more info in the book itself. *s*

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/04/woof-wednesday-canine-cake-bad-backs-dig-this/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today I wanted to share the Monday Mentions blog because it contains such important info--NATIONAL DOG BITE AWARENESS WEEK.

Even good dogs bite. Protect yourselves, your kids, AND your dogs by learning 9 easy tips how to prevent dog bites.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/16/monday-mentions-national-dog-bite-prevention-week/

Of course, the Cutting Edge book covers dog behavior and training in the "new century" too. *s* Enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hey there--hot of the *virtual* press, my latest Paw Nation article. How do YOU keep cats off the countertops? Here's why the cruise the heights and how to ground them. More cutting edge behavior stuff (dogs too) in the book, of course. *s*

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/05/23/second-story-cats-tips-for-countertop-cruising-cats/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sure, the book is about "cutting edge" medicine for pets but did you know pets are good for YOUR health? Check it out! And of course, do the right thing and offer great care for your cats and dogs, too with info in the book. 

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/a-furry-rx-health-benefits-pets


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings! I hope all your pets get along famously--but if not, consider introducing them proper. Yes, you can have a do-over! Tips here in the blog with the latest Paw Nation article--and of course, more cutting-edge info on behavior and more in the book!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/07/tuesday-tips-pet-introductions-101/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So you have a scaredy cat...ever wonder WHY he's a fearful feline? or how to relieve the angst? My latest Paw Nation article addresses these questions. Of course, the book has lots more details on cutting edge behavior care for pets!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/14/understanding-your-scaredy-cat/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cutting edge therapies for both dogs and cats help keep the angst level--theirs and ours--at a healthy level. More info of course is in the book, but if you're having issues with doggy or kitty separation anxiety (hint: doggy damage, cats pooping on the bed), these tips from my latest Paw Nation article may help:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/16/too-much-love-soothing-separation-anxiety/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yay, it's nearly the 4th of July with fireworks and cook outs and fireworks, and family reunions and fireworks--and SCARED PETS!

The latest Paw Nation article offers some tips for soothing your pet's angst--all cutting edge and up to date therapies like in the book. *s* Hope it helps...have a safe and happy holiday.

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/28/10-tips-to-prevent-pet-fireworks-fears/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cutting-edge care for cats and dogs touches our pets in unexpected ways--it doesn't have to be WOW stuff, and something as simple as water therapy can have an incredible impact. My recent blog featured a rescue dog, Lulu, benefiting from an underwater treadmill therapy. When this book first came out this was amazing stuff--and today your vet may have the ability in your own community. Check out the kewl video of Lulu on the treadmill...oh and they use 'em for cats too (meeerrow!). Of course, lots more cutting edge advances (orthodontia for pets? hearing aids for dogs? corneal transplants for cats? oh yeah!) are in the book, with profiles of pets that benefited, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/01/furry-friday-lulus-furry-miracle/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just for fun--how cats land on their feet! And the cutting edge care that's required when they miss (you'll be amazed at the High Rise syndrome info!). Of course, lots more "WOW" pet medicine is in the book.

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/07/07/kitty-falls-how-cats-land-on-their-feet/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you understand kitty ass-ets? that is, feline tail talk? Lots of tail translation in this blog post.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/15/feline-friday-translating-kitty-ass-ets/

Understanding cat behavior (or dog behavior) is important especially when dealing with pet care because the critter TELLS us when they're hurt or need help. We just need to know how to understand what they say. Lots more cutting edge info about pet care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cutting edge care works both ways--do your dogs and cats save YOUR health? My latest article on Huffington Post offers neat links and insights into how pets predict and avert human health problems:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pets-disease-detection_b_901821.html

Of course, the book offers lots of details about what cutting edge medical care we can provide for dogs and cats!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How about that--a WOW! Modern Medical Miracles for pets, just posted on Paw Nation.

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/07/29/wow-vet-care-modern-medical-miracles/

The thumbnail info in the article is of course expanded greatly in the book--and includes all the doctor names and locations where you can actually find stem cell therapy, kidney transplants, open heart, cancer therapies and more for your fur kids.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

For a change of paw-pace, here's come common sense pet advice rather than cutting edge--keep pets cool! Here's the latest Paw Nation article on protecting pets:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/08/08/hot-weather-safety/

And for more details on preventing sunburn in pets (yes, they DO burn and there's sunscreen for 'em), you can find that here: http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Puppy-Sunburn.htm

For the cutting edge stuff, the book has all your must-know info. Enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  References to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Nutrigenomics, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 23 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment, writes for puppies.About.com and cats.About.com and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's TAKE YOUR CAT TO THE VET WEEK! sponsored by PetFinder.com -- lots of good links (about dogs, too) in the blog below.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/22/monday-mentions-pets-vets-furry-writer-icity/

All the latest cutting-edge pet care info is in the book, of course which includes the veterinary school and researchers who offer this for your dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Heartworms--ew! But they affect both dogs AND cats. Learn what you can do in this radio interview with Dr. Wallace Graham, the president of the American Heartworm Association:

http://www.petliferadio.com/peevesep77.html

Of course, you can learn more about cutting edge pet care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I just learned that one of my KindleBoards friends has a dog being treated with stem cell therapy--same as what's outlined in my book! Wowzer! You can read a recap in this article that covers a number of the advances now available for pets:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/07/29/wow-vet-care-modern-medical-miracles/

Much more information is available in the book, of course, along with contact info to the vets and centers offering these treatments.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, yet another Paw Nation article--this one on updates on heartworm prevention and treatment. I blogged about it here--with extra links you'll find helpful:

http://redroom.com/member/amy-d-shojai/blog/heartworm-update-beware-the-mosquito-menace

More cutting edge care for your dogs AND your cats is in the book of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's Paw Nation article covers the weird stuff dogs eat--and if he eats the WRONG thing, for sure he'll need a specialist, LOL!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/09/20/weird-stuff-dogs-eat/

The book explains all the ins and outs (pun intended) of cutting edge care.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a blind dog or cat? The pet doesn't care--and you can keep him happy and safe with these tips:

http://puppies.about.com/od/OwnerPuppyCare/a/Blind-Puppy.htm

Of course, even more details are available in the book for care tips for blind (or other-abled) pets.


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

I have two miniature doxens....so this could be a great read for me.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Aubrie,

Sorry for the delay, I was on vacation. Yes, there's a section in the book about treatment to prevent paralysis in long-bodied/short-legged doggies like Dachshunds. *s*

This month I'm on the DogRead email book club discussion list talking about the book. If y'all are interested, subscription is free and you'll learn all about the book (great bunch of dog-savvy folks on the list, too!)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

More about the DogRead list and other upcoming appearances. If you want to learn more about the book before getting it, hope you'll stop by the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/10/monday-mentions-pet-books-webinars-howl-oween/

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Canine senility--yes, it happens. Here's my latest Paw Nation article on the subject:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/12/woof-wednesday-canine-senility-cure/

It affects cats, too--and you can find out more about this subject in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Contact info to Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 23 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment, Pet Peeves radio show, writes for puppies.About.com and Paw Nation, and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101. Learn more at http://www.shojai.com and her blog at http://www.AmyShojai.com


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The whole month of November I'll be blogging about "old" pets and specialized care for your cats and dogs--it's Adopt A Senior Pet Month!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/02/woof-wednesday-old-fogey-pets/

You'll find much more detail on all-things-pets in the book, of course. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn about what constitutes "old" for a dog in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/09/woof-wednesday-what-is-old-fetching-fools/

Old dogs have more cutting-edge needs as they age. You'll find more information about what's available for both dogs and cats in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

There are some very kewl cutting edge products (and techniques) now available for helping with pet intros. I've blogged about this in two places today, here's the cat intro tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/16/pet-net-cat-intros/

And here's intro tips for dogs:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/11/16/pet-net-introductions-r-us.htm

Lots more cutting edge info on pet behavior (and medical care) can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just in time for winter weather, here's some info on pet poisons that could save your dog and cat lives:

Carbon monoxide poisoning:
http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/11/22/carbon-monoxide-puppy-poisoning-silent-killer.htm

Antifreeze poisoning prevention tips:
http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Antifreeze-Poisoning.htm

The book has more cutting-edge information for your pets--from kidney transplants to how to dial down gene expression--with the right diet!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

In time for the holidays--tips about keeping pets safe from the holiday tree in the blog today:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/30/woof-wednesday-christmas-tree-doggy-safety/

Maybe you'll decide that the best holiday gift ever is to provide cutting-edge care for your dog or cat. *s* You can learn more about that in the book, of course--for yourself or friends with special pet friends.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know that antifreeze can poison your pets? There are safer cutting-edge products available now--as well as some modern methods to treat the problem. You can learn more about options here:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/11/21/antifreeze-beware-sweet-poison.htm

The book covers more cutting edge care options for your cats and dogs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You'll want to pay attention to these holiday pet safety tips so you can AVOID needing cutting edge care to take care of emergencies:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/14/woof-wednesday-pet-proof-christmas-broken-memories/

Of course, the book has all kinds of cool information for your special pets, from kidney transplants and cloning to open heart and nutriceuticals to keep him healthy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Merry Holidays! Here are tips on how to give pets as gifts:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/21/woof-wednesday-how-to-give-puppies-as-gifts/

And if you ever need help with veterinary bills--or want to show your love and appreciation for vets or the memory of a special pet, check out this article with links to help:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Homecoming/a/Help-With-Veterinary-Bills.htm

Of course, you'll find all the cutting edge care advice for your cats and dogs in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

If you have pets that go outside in the cold weather, you'll need this info to protect them from frostbite and/or hypothermia:

http://redroom.com/member/amy-d-shojai/blog/keep-pets-cold-weather-safe

For beyond-the-basics care, you'll find all the must-knows in the book! From kidney transplants to open heart surgeries, changing genes with nutrition and more.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did some of y'all get a new puppy over the holidays? Then you'll likely want the info in this article on puppy development:

http://puppies.about.com/od/NewOwners/a/Development-Birth-to-3-Months.htm

Of course, the cutting-edge book addresses WOW care options for dogs, cats, puppies and kittens.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn about dog vacations (going with or without 'em) in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/11/woof-wednesday-free-book-what-about-pet-vacations/

Of course, you'll find out lots more about cutting edge care in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog jump up on people? What's the deal with that? And how can you ground jumping-jack dogs? The latest training methods use behavior science, and tips that work can be found in this article:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Training/a/Puppy-Jumping-And-Mouthing-People.htm

More about modern training techniques can be found in the cutting edge book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here are some cutting edge tips for your "old dog:"

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/12/woof-wednesday-canine-senility-cure/

Of course you'll find lots more cutting edge medical care advice for both dogs and cats in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Dental problems affect dogs and cats just as they do people. Did you know they now do root canals and even put braces on pet's teeth? Yep, it's all in the book.  For some dental care that you can do at home (so you can avoid those root canals!) here's some advice on how to train your dog to accept having his teeth brushed:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/01/woof-wednesday-how-to-brush-puppy-teeth/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you celebrate Valentine's Day with your pets? Here are some ideas:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/08/woof-wednesday-puppy-love-valentines-day/

Of course, "gifting" a pet lover with the book would be a GREAT way to celebrate!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So, did y'all watch the Westminster dog show? What did you think of the Peke winning the whole shebang? Lots of upset folks out there but is it valid or not? Some say the "extremes" of this little dog (too much hair, hard to walk, hard to breathe, problems with birthing, etc) ain't a good idea to reward while others say the Peke was PERFECT for the breed (and meant to be a pet).

Lots about genetics and breeding issues in the cutting edge book, of course. *s*

If you've got an opinion, why not weigh in on the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/15/woof-wednesday-westminster-more-than-looks/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What do you think of purebred dogs--and dog shows--are they a positive or negative for dogs and dog health? My take:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/22/woof-wednesday-putting-on-the-dog-at-dog-shows/

All the latest cutting-edge care for dogs (and cats) can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today I have a guest blog from a writer with a book about special needs dogs--her pet has seizures. Learn more here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/29/woof-wednesday-doggy-assistant-excuse-or-both/

Of course you can find out all the cutting edge info for epileptic dogs (or cats) in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever wondered what was behind some of the weird behaviors of your pets? Today's v-log has some answers to a question I've never been asked!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/07/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-why-do-dogs-love-underwear/

You can find all the latest cutting-edge care information in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your dog (or cat) OCD? Yes, it affects pets, too! This week's Woof Wednesday blog features an Ask Amy with answers about canine licking maniacs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/14/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-why-is-my-dog-a-licking-maniac/

You'll find all the cutting-edge answers in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn how best to talk to your dogs in the latest Woof Wednesday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/21/woof-wednesday-how-to-talk-to-dogs/

The book covers all the up to date health care (and behavior/training) advice from dog and cat experts!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your dogs suffering from spring "hay fever?" They wouldn't sneeze...you'll notice itchy skin! Here's a group of articles covering the types of canine allergies and how to recognize/treat them:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/tp/Dog-Allergies.htm

All the cutting edge info is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Please take care this weekend to keep chocolate Easter bunnies away from your pets--it's toxic!

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Puppies-And-Chocolate-Poisoning.htm

Easter lilies are also toxic--especially for cats. Be safe.

For insight into cutting edge medical care for your pets, check out the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Behavior care is as important as medical care. Don't guess--learn what dogs and cats really mean (and what YOUR actions tell them!). Here's some insight into hugging your dog, for instance:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/11/woof-wednesday-cute-babies-apple-pie-hug-your-dog/

For more on cat and dog cutting edge care, check out the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog (or cat) have ....gas? Tips on the blog about food choices including an Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/18/woof-wednesday-dog-food-info-how-to-stop-gassy-dogs/

Cutting edge advice and care can be found in the book, of course, including kidney transplants, brain surgery and curing back paralysis (among other things).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Holy WOW! Did you know that you can now neuter your dog with a single injection? Talk about cutting edge!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/25/woof-wednesday-false-pregnancy-zinc-neutering/

You'll find more WOW-cutting edge info in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's FLEA SEASON...and do you know the latest in flea protection? You can find the basics in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/02/woof-wednesday-making-fleas-flee/

All the details on cutting edge parasite information and protection for your cats and dogs is found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Please check out this information on the current PET FOOD RECALL:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/09/woof-wednesday-food-glorious-food-worry-icity/

Hopefully you won't have a product that's been identified. More food information is available in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Originally published by New American Library to critical acclaim, PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She is the behavior expert at cats.About.com, the behavior/writer creator of puppies.About.com, hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Great books if you have pets and questions. Amy's books will have the answers. Plus she writes with expertise and humor. Fun to read as well as full to the brim with information.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

cshenold said:


> Great books if you have pets and questions. Amy's books will have the answers. Plus she writes with expertise and humor. Fun to read as well as full to the brim with information.


Thanks so much Carol!

Today on the blog you can learn about hearing aids for dogs--yes, that's right! DIY if you've a hearing-impaired canine friend:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/23/woof-wednesday-dealing-with-deaf-dogs/

You can learn lots more about cutting edge care options for your cats and dogs in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My poor doggy ended up with a "sterile" abscess...yep, there is such a thing. No injury at all! I covered it here in this article:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2012/06/14/puppy-abscess.htm

You can learn more about cutting edge care in the book, of course.


Magic by amyshojai, on Flickr


. by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's a fun NAME THAT DOG contest--do you have a hero dog that should star in an upcoming book?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/18/woof-wednesday-vote-for-name-that-dog/

Of course, you can find all the cutting-edge care info you need for your cat or dog in this book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's FLEA SEASON...and do you know the latest in flea protection? You can find the basics in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/02/woof-wednesday-making-fleas-flee/

All the details on cutting edge parasite information and protection for your cats and dogs is found in the book. Grin


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old age can affect our dog (and cat) brains with Alzheimer's-like problems. Check out these tips for helping your pet stay youthful--they work for cats, too!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/15/woof-wednesday-furry-fountain-of-youth/

All the WOW! cutting edge info on pet care is found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Pain management in pets is just as important as in people. How do you know when your cats or dogs are in pain? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/12/what-a-pain/

Lots more information about how pets feel pain and what cutting edge treatment is available in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It is interesting to me that out of all of the books I've had published (by big-name publishers), this is the book I most enjoyed researching and writing. And yet it is the one book that generates the LEAST amount of interest.

What's up with that? 

It's not that "cutting edge care" is necessarily more expensive. In fact, there are some treatments that are less expensive. I suppose nobody wants to hear about such things in advance...only when they are in an emergency time crunch situation. *sigh*

I get it, I really do. And maybe there's a bit of superstition too--tempting fate by investigating such things (hey, us pet lovers are a superstitions bunch, right?   ) So here's a suggestion--

DON'T buy the book for yourself. Gift it to another pet lover. It just might be the one book that saves a pet's life.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your dog a senior citizen? Tips here on helping aging dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/14/caring-for-your-aging-dog-8-common-conditions-you-should-know/

Of course, you can get all the must-knows on cutting edge care for both your cats AND your dogs in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today those of us in the U.S. celebrate Thanksgiving. One of the MANY things I"m thankful for is good veterinary care, including cutting edge medicine for pets. Here's my "thanks" list--what makes it onto your list?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/22/thanksgiving-the-pet-writer-way-2/

I hope you won't ever need it but just in case--all the must-knows about cutting edge pet care can be found in the book, with resources for finding specialists for your furry wonders.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Two cutting-edge vet medicine videos in this blog--a cure for doggy arthritis, AND reversal of paralysis in a little Dachshund. Amazing!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/03/monday-mentions-cat-basket-winner-paralysis-cure-virtual-choir/

Of course, there's even more WOW vet medicine in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you give pets as gifts? Here are tips how to do it right:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/19/how-to-give-pets-as-gifts/

Of course, one great holiday gift for pet lovers could be pre-paying for pet care! Learn more about cutting edge care, of course, in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 24 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly Pet Peeves radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FIREWORKS FEARS can be deadly today if your pet runs away! Ck out these tips for safety for your pets:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/03/fixing-fireworks-fears-in-pets/

Lots of details about cutting edge care for pet fears in the book, too! *s*

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FIREWORKS FEARS and thunder phobias can be deadly today if your pet runs away! Ck out these tips for safety for your pets:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/03/fixing-fireworks-fears-in-pets/

Lots of details about cutting edge care for pet fears in the book, too! *s*

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family—and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you’ll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

•  Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
•  Links to Online Resources and Experts
•  The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
•  Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
•  Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
•  Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
•  A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
•  Medical Miracles—Forty “Wow!” Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve—and save—the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet’s CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/



Amyshojai said:


> PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.
> 
> Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family-and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

• Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
• Links to Online Resources and Experts
• The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
• Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
• Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
• Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
• A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
• Medical Miracles-Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve-and save-the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Holy wow--this poor puppy a victim of abuse, shot in the jaw but there IS hope. A new cutting edge procedure will give this Collie back his jaw:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/fl/Abused-Collie-Gets-New-Jaw.htm

Other "wow" medicine advances are discussed in the book PET CARE IN THE NEW CENTURY: CUTTING EDGE MEDICINE FOR DOGS AND CATS


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

UPDATED, NEW COVER!

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

UPDATED, NEW COVER!

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

GET THIS BOOK FREE when you subscribe to my (also free) PET PEEVES NEWSLETTER! Details here: http://shojai.com/newsletter/









NOW PART OF A BUNDLE! 4 Pet Books for the Price of One:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Dogs-Cats-Covering-ebook/dp/B00GGCUFFQ/

PET CARE in the New Century: CUTTING-EDGE MEDICINE for Dogs & Cats has been updated and revised. Kidney transplants, cloning, open-heart repair, hearing aids, cancer vaccines, paralysis cures and more from the top pet care researchers in the world.

Dogs and cats are considered part of the family--and just as deserving of the best medical care. Never before has the veterinary profession been able to offer such amazing medical options and such a high level of preventative care as it does in the New Century. In the pages of this book you'll find the most up-to-date and comprehensive information on veterinary diagnostics and treatments available, including:

- Insight from 100+ Veterinary Medicine Specialists
- Links to Online Resources and Experts
- The Benefits of Ultrasound, CT-Scans, MRI and more
- Advances in Nutrition, Drugs, Surgery, and Rehab
- Cost Issues, The Bond, and Pet Insurance Options
- Molecular Medicine, Gene Therapy and Genetic Ethics
- A-to-Z Guide of 50 Pet Care Conditions
- Medical Miracles--Forty "Wow!" Success Stories

This fascinating updated 2nd edition is a guide to the groundbreaking medical techniques that can improve--and save--the lives of the pets we love. Whether you have a puppy or kitten, adult pet, or a geriatric dog or cat, they all benefit from the exciting breakthrough care options described in Pet Care in the New Century.

AMY D. SHOJAI, CABC is a certified animal behavior consultant, author of 26 pet care books, and consultant to the pet products industry. She hosts a weekly radio show, a twice monthly Pet Talk TV segment and is an expert on Animal Planet's CATS 101 and DOGS 101.


----------

